# wut and how?



## discuseyes (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd like my balloon mollys to breed, I'm pretty sure i have 1 male and 2 females. The tank they're in is a community tank, about 29g. Does the tank need to be a certain temperature? Have their own tank? any thoughts and ideas plse and thank you!!!!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I always thought mollies were the type of fish that would breed like rabbits...just have the opposite genders in the same tank and theyll go at it.


----------

